# What am I???



## FLChick (May 23, 2011)

Anyone know what kind of breed or mix my new goat is?  I am just curious.  I love her no matter what breed.  This is my first goat and I have a lot to learn, just want some sort of idea of what I have.  

Any clue??  I was told she was bred to a pygmy (He was brown with black strip down his back and black on his legs).  I always thought that pygmy goats were black with white going through them, short and very stocky.  I'm confused!!


----------



## PattySh (May 23, 2011)

Looking at her facial  profile and the size and shape of her ears she is either part Nubian or Boer. With her coloration I would bet Nubian/Nigerian (or pygmy). She's a cutie!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 24, 2011)

How tall is she?


----------



## Roll farms (May 24, 2011)

I'm leaning toward Nubian x nigerian...seems to have a decent little udder going on, too.  Her coloring reminds me of my old doe, Dolly.


----------



## helmstead (May 24, 2011)

I was thinking Mini Nubian, too, except look how small the teats are?  She looks, otherwise, a LOT like my F1 Mini Nubs.

Is it the photo, or does she have a wry face??


----------



## FLChick (May 24, 2011)

She is 23" tall and her face is a little crooked.  I don't mind though because she is sooo cute and is only a family pet.  

I think she will kid in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## carolinagirl (May 24, 2011)

Oh I can see the crooked face now!  I wonder how that happened?  She sure is a pretty thing, in spite of her crooked face!


----------



## helmstead (May 24, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Oh I can see the crooked face now!  I wonder how that happened?  She sure is a pretty thing, in spite of her crooked face!


It's a serious genetic fault...which can lead to problems later in life, like sharp teeth, difficulty chewing, choke and death.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 24, 2011)

Were you planning for her to be a home milker? I wouldn't be breeding and passing on the wry face genetic defect. Sometimes kids can come out horribly disfigured and have to be put down. Just be prepared for what can come out. I have seen some terribly disfigured alpaca crias and sometimes it can really gross you out (although it fascinates me).

Good luck with her. She is a cutie.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 24, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I was thinking Mini Nubian, too, except look how small the teats are?  She looks, otherwise, a LOT like my F1 Mini Nubs.
> 
> Is it the photo, or does she have a wry face??


I was wondering the same thing about the wry face.  If she's a pet and you don't plan to breed her (or plan to put kids in the freezer) it may not become a serious issue.  But you wouldn't want to perpetuate it (even in the pet population) and be vigilant as she ages about her body condition and don't wait to address it.  Like Kate said, if her teeth don't wear evenly your vet may have to address sharp edges at some point.


----------



## PattySh (May 24, 2011)

Guess I was tired, I didn't notice her face either. I have dialup not sure I saw the 3rd pic. Hope her little ones don't inherit it.  My avatar goat  S'more is a mininubian (nubian/nigi) She looks just like Roll's doe Dolly except her "marshmallow" is bigger on her side hence the name S'More lol.


----------



## FLChick (May 24, 2011)

I saw two of her babies and they had a normal face.  Her teeth still appear to be properly aligned.  Although, I will look at her mouth again...it is difficult to look inside there.  I planned on milking her, yes, and never thought of a genetic defect going on.  She is about 4 years old and has had many babies that came out normal according to the person I got her from.


----------



## FLChick (May 24, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Guess I was tired, I didn't notice her face either. I have dialup not sure I saw the 3rd pic. Hope her little ones don't inherit it.  My avatar goat  S'more is a mininubian (nubian/nigi) She looks just like Roll's doe Dolly except her "marshmallow" is bigger on her side hence the name S'More lol.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1685_smoremay2011.jpg


Wow, her teats are huge!  I didn't realize they were normally that large.  I guess when I compare my goats to hers, my goats are itty bitty. Must be super easy milking Smore's.  She is cute


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2011)

FLChick said:
			
		

> I was told she was bred to a pygmy (He was brown with black strip down his back and black on his legs).  I always thought that pygmy goats were black with white going through them, short and very stocky.  I'm confused!!


Here are some examples of pygmy coloration It sounds like she could be bred to a pygmy. But without seeing pics of him it's impossible to be sure.  Yes, size plays a big factor there too.

Now as to what SHE is...I think the others who have posted have given you some good feedback there.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (May 24, 2011)

She is really cute! I think she looks like a cross between a nubian and boar goat. There really common around my area and she looks a lot like one of them.


----------



## FLChick (May 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> FLChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to the pygmy's.  They are super cute 
After seeing that I can say that the buck she was bred to was in fact, not a pygmy.  The buck was at least a couple of inches taller than mine.  

I think that I have received some pretty good feedback here.  

Thanks again!


----------



## FLChick (May 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all of your feedback.  I certainly appreciate it!!

Just can't wait to see what the baby looks like, I'm excited


----------



## PattySh (May 24, 2011)

S'more is a bit overly endowed in that area! She is a super easy milker tho.  10 minutes start to finish. She is milking about a gallon a day currently and that picture is pretty recent.Her milk is very sweet and she is my choice for milk for ice cream, has a nice cream layer quickly. She is actually my favorite goat. I will be awaiting news of the little one(s) arrival.


----------

